# Wartime bike question



## okozzy (Feb 27, 2012)

I picked up a 1944 huffman firestone lightweight, not a military bike, but never the less from WWII time period.
Everything on the bike is blacked out; hubs, brake arm, pedals, front and rear sprocket, except for the non original handlebars. 

Are the correct handlebars on this bike supposed to be black as well?


----------



## Bozman (Feb 28, 2012)

If the bike was built in 1944 there should be no chrome on it. It will have the black handle bars but sometimes people would fancy up the bike by painting the black parts with silver paint to make it look like chrome.


----------



## okozzy (Feb 28, 2012)

*I see....*

thanks for the reply, I have a set of handlebars that I think will do the job, but now I need to paint them black, I suppose

Picture below is what the bike looked like back then, just could not tell if the bars were black or the same color as the bike; a very nice burgundy color.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 7, 2012)

*1942 Western Flyer Womens victory bicycle*

Here are some pictures of my original condition wwii womens bicycle.


----------

